# 6 month mal, were should we be at?



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a 6 month mal puppy and hes bring trained for personal protection, he knows a lot already and I'm just wonder what everyone ems works on with a 6 month old pup? He knows out. Bite. Bark. Sit. Down. Stand. Wait. Begging of heel and the bigining of the bark and hold. He also knows leave it pretty well. He is hard on a leash. Hes getting better but slowly, I use a head halter when I want him to walk closer to me. I would like to bikejor with him as he gets older so I'm not to upset that he pulls. Let me know what you would work on at this age? I need some inspiration. He is also my first PPD. I am in a shutzhund group but its a ways away and I don't always have money for gas so I do as much as I can at home or around town..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It can vary quite a bit depending on you, the dog and your trainer so WHEN is pretty hard to say.

If the trainer and you are happy with the progress then your doing good. 



Pleas post a bit about yourself in the Member Bio's Forum.

It's a WDF requirement.

Thanks

WDF Moderators


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

That's an impressive list for 6 months.

personally, not having the heel would be where id be heading back to.


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you both for you replies, I will go post about myself after this post. I haven't quite got the hang of this sight yet. Iv heard mixed thing about the heel like weather or not its nessesary, he doesn't do a focused heel, hes not going to be in trials or anything fancy, he basicly just knows how to yeild his back end with the turns. I plan on not training the heel for a while untill I do a little more focus or distraction work. He foes well for treats but gets over excited with toys so I'm working on focus around the toys. Sometimes its hard to remember hes still a pup. Since he is my first ppd I have nothing to compare him to. Thank you both again for your replies


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Having the heel command is a lot more useful in the real world (even more so with a ppd) then you may think. I don't care for a focused heel either, but I do demand a solid heel under any distraction


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

What did you hear about why heeling isn't necessary?

Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

It was the focused part. That's what I ment. Sorry. I ment to say hes learning heel but not the focused part. I'm wanting him to heel but watch the decoy/unwelcome person instead of me, unless I tell him to leave it. Then he is expected to mind his own, the leave it part is for people who decide to run up and pet my dog or stand and stare at us, he is very good at reading other peoples body language they just don't know how to read his.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Having the heel command is a lot more useful in the real world (even more so with a ppd) then you may think. I don't care for a focused heel either, but I do demand a solid heel under any distraction


Indeed. You never know when you just might need it. Better to have it and never need it, than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Nicole Stark said:


> Indeed. You never know when you just might need it. Better to have it and never need it, than to need it and not have it.


And that is why I have it.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't sweat the focused heel if your not going to compete.

I started formal obedience in the mid 60s and even the top level trainers weren't using it then so it was still pretty "new" by the early 80s. 8-[  :lol: 

I use a formal "heel" for AKC OB and Schutzhund but for daily obedience I use a "With me" that I learned when I started herding with my now 12 + yr old GSD.

If the dog stays within 2-5 feet of me with that then we're good. 

Any sort of heel, a rock solid recall and a rock solid down can get most anything done for the "average" dog.


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

I think I should clear things up a bit, I'm not entirely the best with words. He is learning heel but it is seperate than normal everyday walking on a leash. He can heel on a leash but only for about a min if hes fresh but up to 5 to 10 min if he is good and tired. Its a constant work in progress. Also all of his "protection" skills are play based example, his bark and hold is at a toy not yet a real person. I want to do more agility and desensitizing work with him untill he reaches about 18 months then I will bring in another person. I plan on purchasing micheal Elliss training protection skills without decoy Dvd so once we bring in the decoy he already has an idea of whats expected. One of my biggest fears is putting to much stress on him to early. He is very protective already and I'm working with him everyday meeting new peopl so he doesn't automatically see everyone as a threat. Its hard knowing if I'm on the right track


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Bob Scott said:


> Don't sweat the focused heel if your not going to compete.
> 
> I started formal obedience in the mid 60s and even the top level trainers weren't using it then so it was still pretty "new" by the early 80s. 8-[  :lol:
> 
> ...


Good stuff! Exactly what I'm thinking. He is very very good at the recall I keep it 100% positive as that's what he does best at I also want a rock soilid down in motion as a safety tool so to speak. I like focusing on those "skills" that might save his life later or prevent an accident. His with me word is "this way, over here" iv been using it when he gets to far ever since 8 weeks


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Work on a loose lead for general walking.

Constantly being in heel position ca burn out a lot of dogs.


General walking with a lead = loose lead.

Coming to a distraction lead or not = heel position or even a sit while the distraction passes.

Even in most competitions the dog is rarely in a formal heel for more then 10 -15 mins.


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Great advice. Will do. I have never yet made him heel in the real world. Just durring our training sessions in the back yard. He will tho after hes tired volenterily put himself in the heel at my left side and he gets tons of praise when he does. Should I not use the head halter? Or just fade it out once hes doing good walking with a lose lead? I personally think its a less abrasive way to walk on our walks (as long as the dog is fine with the halter.) I do switch it back to his collar when he is being really good. With his walking with a collar I stop everytime he pulls and wait for eye contact for about 10 seconds then go again as long hes not running ahead and pulling me. He doesn't seem to be getting it but I'm guessing it will slowly progress. My other dogs never pulled like he does and its kind of frustrating at times.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

amber emerson said:


> and that is why i have it.....


GREAT. Wonderful and amazing. You must be so proud of your progress. Keep up the great work. It's fantastic you are getting so involved. Your serious commitment will do well for you. Excellent progress so far for you and your dog. Your future looks bright. \\/


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Nicole Stark said:


> GREAT. Wonderful and amazing. You must be so proud of your progress. Keep up the great work. It's fantastic you are getting so involved. Your serious commitment will do well for you. Excellent progress so far for you and your dog. Your future looks bright. \\/


Thank you! That means a lot! :razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Amber said

"He is very very good at the recall I keep it 100% positive as that's what he does best at."

Not a given but there very well may come a time where the distraction is bigger then you command.

I've trained one of my GSDs with no physical training corrections to this date (he's 12+) but don't over look the chance of a distraction if you don't have good leadership and management skills.


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Bob Scott said:


> Amber said
> 
> "He is very very good at the recall I keep it 100% positive as that's what he does best at."
> 
> ...


I feel like what you said is common sence. Even in everyday dog training there WILL be distractions of all kinds. I am aware of this and will proof the recal as long as my dog is a live. In as many situations I can think of. I don't stop working on something if I think he knows it I have him to it everyday and everytime we train.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

a focused heel can also come in handy, especially if the dog ends up being "tempted" to do certain things, or by certain things.

it ends up easier (I think, anyhow) for a dog to give the focus/attention to you, than to 1/2 ass it, be in correct heel position for the most part, and still be in conflict internally for whatever reasons...in its head..the focus can sometimes be the full surrender of the dog to the command.

just sayin


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Joby Becker said:


> a focused heel can also come in handy, especially if the dog ends up being "tempted" to do certain things, or by certain things.
> 
> it ends up easier (I think, anyhow) for a dog to give the focus/attention to you, than to 1/2 ass it, be in correct heel position for the most part, and still be in conflict internally for whatever reasons...in its head..the focus can sometimes be the full surrender of the dog to the command.
> 
> just sayin


I do agree to that but I want him to get the heel down first. He is already pretty naturally attentative. I treat attention like an unspoken command. If I ask anything of him he has to give eye contact as well. Unless of course hes not facing me lol


----------

